# rießen Sauerei :wut:



## vtrkalle (16. September 2009)

Die bei Canyon spinnen, die glauben wohl die können alles mit ihren Kunden machen. Ich habe jetzt seit 13.07.2009 kein Rad mehr. 
Der Start mit Canyon war schon heftig, ich habe das Rad WXC 8.0 im November 2006 bestellt, versprochen wurde es für März, aber erhalten haben wir es erst Ende Juni. 
Heuer Anfang Juli habe ich beim Putzen zwei Risse im Steuerrohr entdeckt und gleich bei Canyon reklamiert.
Da ich in Italien wohne, durfte ich den Rahmen nicht nach Koblenz schicken sondern musste in zu meinen Kosten nach Como schicken.
Ich habe den Rahmen am  13.07.2009 nach Como geschickt und warte jetzt immer noch auf mein Rad. 
Auf meine wöchentlichen Emails wird grundsätzlich nicht reagiert. Erst als ich die Mails auch an Canyon Deutschland geschickt habe, habe ich Ende August eine Antwort erhalten und zwar, dass der Rahmen schon  in Italien wäre und nur noch von Como zu mir geschickt werden muss.
Nach drei weiteren Mails meinerseits habe ich heute eine Antwort von Canyon Italien erhalten, da steht sie hätten den Rahmen und ein Mechaniker muss ihn noch verpacken und sie würden ihn mir nächste Woche schicken.:kotz: spinnen die 
Das waren sicher meine letzten Räder, die ich von Canyon gekauft habe verarschen kann ich mich auch selber, das ist doch ein Witz.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. September 2009)

anstatt dauernd zu mailen, hättest du vielleicht anrufen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (16. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> anstatt dauernd zu mailen, hättest du vielleicht anrufen sollen...



Wo ist der Unterschied, ausreden am Telefon anhören mach auch keinen Spaß, außerdem sind meine Italienisch Kenntnisse nicht so besonders.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. September 2009)

wo der unterschied ist? das hätte das ganze vielleicht beschleunigt! wenn ich auf ne mail keine antwort bekomme, rufe ich an. dann bekomm ich direkt ne antwort. ist doch ganz einfach... vielleicht hättest du dann schon viel früher erfahren das der rahmen wieder in italien ist und entsprechend druck machen können.


----------



## ChrisPi (16. September 2009)

Telefonieren ist grundsätzlich 100% persönlicher und somit wirkungsvoller als emailen! Leute gibts...


----------



## vtrkalle (16. September 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Telefonieren ist grundsätzlich 100% persönlicher und somit wirkungsvoller als emailen! Leute gibts...



wann hast du das letztemal mit Canyon Telefoniert, nach Stundenlagen warten in der Warteschlange (Auslads Telefon Spesen) habe ich das Telefonieren mit dem Verein aufgegeben und sollte man mal jemanden erreichen, ist der nicht zuständig, kann leider nichts sagen oder vertröstet einem bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag


----------



## Luzio (16. September 2009)

Kenne das Problem, wochenlang keine Antworten und endlose Warteschleifen - erst nach der Stornierung erfolgt prompt ein Anruf! Ja, da verliert man schon mal die Fassung.


----------



## Schlack (16. September 2009)

Ich war noch nie länger als 2 min in der Warteschleife .
Da habe ich wohl immer Glück gehabt?


----------



## vtrkalle (16. September 2009)

Schlack schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie länger als 2 min in der Warteschleife .
> Da habe ich wohl immer Glück gehabt?



scheint so, ich war schon öfters bis zu einer halben Stunde vergebens am Telefon  
2007 habe ich für mich meiner Frau und bekannte 9 Canyons gekauft, ich kenn mich da aus


----------



## 525Rainer (16. September 2009)

der vorteil an ner email ist dass man sie auch zum beispiel jetzt losschicken kann und am nächsten tag am feierabend die antwort im postfach hat. ohne irgendwelche zeit am telefon während der arbeit zu verschwenden. wo man ständig wechselnden leuten immer den gleichen sachverhalt erklären muss.

bei nem versender wie canyon, wo alles online möglich ist müsst das mit den emails schon auch klappen.


----------



## the.saint (16. September 2009)

jaja die italiener...die nehmens halt net so genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (16. September 2009)

deshalb putze ich mein Rad nie.

Abgesehen davon: Wenn Canyon in Italien nur ein Servicezentrum hat finde ich 6 Wochen für den Austausch eines Rahmens auf Garantie keine dramatisch lange Zeit.

Und bei der italienischen Paketpost arbeiten zu dürfen wünscht sich sicher mancher.


----------



## vtrkalle (17. September 2009)

horstj schrieb:


> deshalb putze ich mein Rad nie.
> 
> Abgesehen davon: Wenn Canyon in Italien nur ein Servicezentrum hat finde ich 6 Wochen für den Austausch eines Rahmens auf Garantie keine dramatisch lange Zeit.
> 
> Und bei der italienischen Paketpost arbeiten zu dürfen wünscht sich sicher mancher.



"Serviszentrum"  der ist gut, mein Rad ist jetzt 8 Wochen unterwegs


----------



## Cortezsi (17. September 2009)

Ob Mailen oder Telefonieren ist schnurz - Canyon hat einfach seinen Service in Schwung zu bringen.
Die bekommen gutes und nicht gerade wenig Geld für ein Rad und dafür ist (vorallem bei einem Versender) ein Topservice zu erwarten.
So günstig sind die Canyons beileibe auch nicht, daß man diese Zustände beim Service akzeptieren kann.


----------



## Sarcophagus (17. September 2009)

Ich denke es liegt an den Italienern,die sind sowieso net die schnellsten und fleißigsten!

@ Cortezsi:  Muss dir recht geben! Canyon macht gute Bikes,aber deren Kundenservice is unter aller Sau!

Ich werde mir kein Canyon mehr kaufen! Lieber 300-400 Euro mehr investieren und beim Bikehändler nebenan kaufen! 
Dann hab ich Service usw. alles inklusive und muss nicht so wie ein Kumpl 7 Wochen auf sein Bike warten,da bei seinem FRX-LTD der Rahmen Risse bekommen hatte!Und das genau in der Sommerzeit wo jeder sein Bike benötigt!

Telefonisch wurde er mit Ausreden konfrotiert,bei Emails konntest locker 5 Tage auf eine Antwort warten!

Zu einem guten Bike/Händler gehört auch Top Service/Kundenservice,was bei Canyon nicht der Fall ist!

Nächstes Bike wird ein Spezialized Demo 8


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. September 2009)

mag schon sein, dass der service aus der ferne bei canyon verbesserungwürdig ist. aber vor ort sind die jungs echt super. da ich jeden mo-fr in ko bin, ist canyon für mich greifbar wie der händler um die ecke. meine 3 garantiefälle wurden bisher schnellstens und ohne probleme behoben. und das ohne termin! normalerweise soll man erst nen termin mit der werkstatt machen. ich bin bisher immer einfach so aufgekreuzt und es lief alles ohne probleme


----------



## Paskull (17. September 2009)

Mein Canyon war nach 3 Werktagen da, aber muss mich hier echt mal beschweren! 
Nachdem ich es aufgebaut habe und eine Runde gedreht haben tun mir jetzt die Beine weh. Echt das hätten die mir sagen müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (17. September 2009)

Das mit der Warteschleife kenne ich auch nur zu gut und wenn es dann 
endlich nach 15 minuten geklappt hat, hat der oder die jenige keine Ahnung
und man wird auf einen Rückruf vertröstet.
Ist mir in der letzten Zeit schon 3 mal passiert - es hat nie jemand zurück
gerufen.

Wenn jemand sich, aus technischen oder zeitlichen Gründen, nicht selbst um sein Bike kümmern kann und besonders auf einen guten Service angewiesen ist, dann sollte er besser kein Bike von Canyon kaufen.

Mein nächstes Bike könnte vielleicht ein Rose-Bike werden. Rose baut
sehr gute Bikes und bei denen stimmt wenigstens der Service, jedenfalls was Ersatzteile betrifft.


----------



## decline (17. September 2009)

horstj schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Wenn Canyon in Italien nur ein Servicezentrum hat finde ich *6 Wochen* für den Austausch eines Rahmens auf Garantie keine dramatisch lange Zeit.



ja genau 

leute gibts...


----------



## benwo (17. September 2009)

Wenns einfach nur solange dauert und man das weiss wäre es ja net ganz so schlimm. Dann schicke ich es das nächste Mal auch im Winter ein oder wenn sich der kleine Riss in einen Bruch umgewandelt hat.

Aber mir wurde vorher telefonisch gesagt es wird ca. 8 Werktage dauern, jetzt hats insgesamt über 4 Wochen gedauert. Auf Telefonanrufe hieß es sie klären was da los ist und melden sich dann, ist nie geschehen. 

Traurig.


----------



## the.saint (17. September 2009)

da Italiener nur 2 Tage pro Woche arbeiten passts ja wieder ^^ *duckundweg*


----------



## vtrkalle (17. September 2009)

benwo schrieb:


> Wenns einfach nur solange dauert und man das weiss wäre es ja net ganz so schlimm. Dann schicke ich es das nächste Mal auch im Winter ein oder wenn sich der kleine Riss in einen Bruch umgewandelt hat.
> 
> Aber mir wurde vorher telefonisch gesagt es wird ca. 8 Werktage dauern, jetzt hats insgesamt über 4 Wochen gedauert. Auf Telefonanrufe hieß es sie klären was da los ist und melden sich dann, ist nie geschehen.
> 
> Traurig.


mir haben sie auch versprochen dass ich das Rad in spätestens 3 Wochen wieder habe, aber jetzt habe ich schon seit 67 Tagen kein Rad mehr


----------



## skydancer73 (17. September 2009)

saint" data-source="post: 6343803"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> da Italiener nur 2 Tage pro Woche arbeiten passts ja wieder ^^ *duckundweg*


 
Was Italiener arbeiten?
Seit wann denn das? 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## chaz (17. September 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> mir haben sie auch versprochen dass ich das Rad in spätestens 3 Wochen wieder habe, aber jetzt habe ich schon seit 67 Tagen kein Rad mehr


3 Wochen...3 Monate...wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## tane (17. September 2009)

Schlack schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie länger als 2 min in der Warteschleife .
> Da habe ich wohl immer Glück gehabt?



zum BESTELLEN war ich schon stundenlang in der schleife! & wenn ich das forum so durchkämme war ich nicht der einzige...


----------



## leeresblatt (17. September 2009)

tane schrieb:


> zum BESTELLEN war ich schon stundenlang in der schleife! & wenn ich das forum so durchkämme war ich nicht der einzige...



An Canyons Stelle würde ich die Leute von der Service-Hotline abziehen um bei der Bestell-Hotline mitzuhelfen.


----------



## Canyon_Support (17. September 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Die bei Canyon spinnen, die glauben wohl die können alles mit ihren Kunden machen. Ich habe jetzt seit 13.07.2009 kein Rad mehr.
> Der Start mit Canyon war schon heftig, ich habe das Rad WXC 8.0 im November 2006 bestellt, versprochen wurde es für März, aber erhalten haben wir es erst Ende Juni.
> Heuer Anfang Juli habe ich beim Putzen zwei Risse im Steuerrohr entdeckt und gleich bei Canyon reklamiert.
> Da ich in Italien wohne, durfte ich den Rahmen nicht nach Koblenz schicken sondern musste in zu meinen Kosten nach Como schicken.
> ...




Hallo,

ich habe mich, als Support der Firma Canyon per PN an den User @tvrkalle gewandt und bin dabei den Fall zu klären.


Grüße

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicylces


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (17. September 2009)

Fein!


----------



## ChrisPi (17. September 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich, als Support der Firma Canyon per PN an den User @tvrkalle gewandt und bin dabei den Fall zu klären.
> 
> ...



Sehr gut,so solls sein


----------



## swuzzi (18. September 2009)

Hi
Jetzt klappt es ja hoffentlich!!!

Nur verstehe ich das ganze irgenwie nicht!

Da ist ein Unternehmen ( bestreben aller ) das trotz stolpernder Wirtschaft expandieren will.Der "Kundenstamm ist vorhanden und die Nachfrage ist groß".Da kann es doch nicht angehen das es da Probleme mit dem Verkauf oder Service gibt! Aber das gleich erleben wir bei Votec,Rocky,Canyon..ja auch!

Warum? 

Es sind halt nicht mehr die Chefs da ,die den direkten draht zu ihren Mitarbeitern und Kundenstamm pflegen.So wie es noch Anfang/Mitte der 90 er gewohnt war!Man war mit Herz bei der Sache!!

Trotzdem macht es keinen Sinn,meine eigentlich guten expansions Chanchen auf dem Markt durch mangelndes Interesse an der Firma zu behindern!! 

Oder schnallt da irgendwer nicht das da in den Firmen mal ordentlich umstrukturiert werden muß und neue Mitarbeiter eingestellt werden!!
Hallo?
Unfassbar!
ENDE


----------



## the.saint (18. September 2009)

Neue Mitarbeiter wollen auch erst eingelernt werden! Umstrukturierungen brauchen ebenfalls Zeit, sowas geht nich von heut auf morgen. Man darf auf die nächste BikeSaison gespannt sein.

Canyon ist wohl auch ein wenig unerwartet so schnell hochgeschossen, sodass Kapazitäten kurzfristig aufgebaut werden müssen, was wiederrum Qualifizierungsprobleme sowie strukturelle Probleme mit sich bringt. 
Die Vergangenheit lehrt schon immer, zu schnelles Wachstum ist nie gut..., daher begrenzen manche Firmen bewusst ihr (Umsatz-)Wachstum, damit das Unternehmen auch mitwachsen kann. 

Prozentuale Werte an "unzufriedenen" Kunden  (einer unabhängigen Studie) wären sicherlich interessant, und das ganze dann noch im Vergleich mit den Mitbewerbern. Dann lässt sich mal ne korrekte Aussage treffen.

Unabhängig davon, wurde mir mein Rahmen bei  2 Tagen Versand hin und 1 Tag Versand zurück innerhalb von einer Woche ausgetauscht.

btw

es gibt Riesen, riesen, aber kein rießen


----------



## swuzzi (18. September 2009)

Um auf dem Markt heutzutage bestehen zu können muß ich auf die Nachfrage umgehend reagieren können!Kann ich es nicht , sollte wenigstens das Potenzial in der Firma  vorhanden sein ,meine Kunden bei Laune zu halten und mit ausreichend Information zu versorgen!Klappt das nicht, fehlt irgendwie die Bereitschaft im Betrieb zügig darauf zu reagieren!!
"Neue Mitarbeiter wollen auch erst eingelernt werden! Umstrukturierungen brauchen ebenfalls Zeit, sowas geht nich von heut auf morgen. Man darf auf die nächste BikeSaison gespannt sein."
Meinste da schweißt noch einer bei Canyan?
Können die Mitarbeiter in der Werkstatt nicht sprechen und auch Kunden notfalls informieren?
Meinste unzureichende Anzahl an Telefongeräten?
Schlecht ausgebildete Schreibkräfte mit Modem 56 K als Internetanbindung?
Was soll denn bitte 2-3 Monate solange andauern ,daß man nicht  wenigstens den Kunden auf Stand halten kann?


----------



## vtrkalle (18. September 2009)

Jetzt habe ich folgende Mail erhalten, bringt mich aber auch nicht wirklich weiter. 


AW: Canyon Bicycles GmbH 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Herr Tappeiner,

der Rahmen ist seit 12.08.09 wieder von Koblenz auf den Weg nach Como gegangen.

Die Kollegen in Italien schrieben mir eben, dass Sie für den Umbau einen externen Radhändler vor Ort in Anspruch nehmen müssen, der Ihre Teile wieder an dem neuen Rahmen verbaut.
Dieser Händler war eine Zeit lang nicht greifbar, da in Italien der August generell wohl ein Urlaubsmonat ist und der Radhändler auch am Anfang September auf der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen war und somit den Rahmen nicht umbauen konnte.
Laut Canyon Italien, wird Ihr Rad im Moment aufgebaut und nächste Woche zu Ihnen geschickt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2009)

du hast probleme... da steht doch alles drin, was du wissen musst... wenn du's ende nächster woche immer noch nicht hast, *dann* wendest du dich einfach noch mal an herrn brückner... stell dich doch nicht blöder an, als du bist...


----------



## vtrkalle (18. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> du hast probleme... da steht doch alles drin, was du wissen musst... wenn du's ende nächster woche immer noch nicht hast, *dann* wendest du dich einfach noch mal an herrn brückner... stell dich doch nicht blöder an, als du bist...



das ändert nichts daran, das ich jetzt 2 1/2 Monate kein Rad hatte und der Sommer so gut wie vorbei ist 
das ich das Rad irgendwann in zwei Wochen bekomme habe ich auch vorher gewust


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2009)

was willste denn jetzt? geld oder was? kann ja keiner was dafür, dass in italien im august alle urlaub machen, oder? dumm gelaufen würde ich sagen. abhaken und freuen, dass das rad bald wieder da ist, dicke klamotten an und schöne herbsttouren unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (18. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> was willste denn jetzt? geld oder was? kann ja keiner was dafür, dass in italien im august alle urlaub machen, oder? dumm gelaufen würde ich sagen. abhaken und freuen, dass das rad bald wieder da ist, dicke klamotten an und schöne herbsttouren unternehmen.



Ähmm, also eine Entschädigung seitens Canyon wäre mehr als selbstverständlich. Ich fände es gelinde gesagt unverschämt, wenn sich Canyon da nicht kulant zeigen würde.
2,5 Monate ohne Bike in der Hauptsaison - geht's noch?!


----------



## githriz (18. September 2009)

Ich kann zwar deinen Ärger und Frust sehr gut verstehen (ich habe selber lange warten müssen und einige Zeit in der Warteschleife verbracht), allerdings wirkt deine Art damit umzugehen auf mich sehr unreif.

Anstatt hier Canyon an den virtuellen Pranger zu stellen solltest du evt. in Erwägung ziehen das in Ruhe und höflich mit der Firma abzuklären (wie es sich für vernunftbegabte Wesen gehören sollte). Ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich so eher eine Entschädigung für dich erwirken läßt.

Im Übrigen arbeiten da auch nur Menschen, die es wahrscheinlich nicht gerade motiviert wie hier teilweise hergezogen wird. Ich hatte zumindest immer den Eindruck das die jeweiligen Mitarbeiter bemüht waren zu helfen.

Das bei den Abläufen dringender Verbesserungsbedarf besteht ist von Canyon bereits kommuniziert worden. Ich hoffe die bekommen das in den Griff.


----------



## chaz (18. September 2009)

Italien verklagen....


----------



## Surfmoe (18. September 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Italien verklagen....



Gleich die EU


----------



## cubeltdracestol (18. September 2009)

Canyon hatt den miesesten service überhaupt die leute die einen beraten haben selbst keine ahnung, müssen erst stunden lang suchen.Wollte mir im oktober ein bike bestellen ,damit es rechtzeitig zu weihnachten da ist. Aba was :: ne die 2009er modelle sind ausverkauft und die 2010er kann man ja ab november bestellen .Man jat ja sonst nichts zu tun. Jedoch werden die 2010er modelle erst ab februar ausgeliefert, leute was soll der scheiß, des heist es gibt über ein zeitraum von 5 monaten keine fahrräder das ist doch nicht normal. 

Kenn keinen laden der so en scheißß macht produzeirt doch einfach und verkauft ab januar immerhin fägt 2010 im januar und nicht ende Februar an


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2009)

ähm, sorry... aber das ist fast überall so. das ist ein saisongeschäft und am ende der saison gibt es eben nicht mehr die riesen auswahl. leb damit oder such dir ein anderes hobby... stricken oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (18. September 2009)

Nur so aus Interesse, was macht die Canyon-Truppe in dieser Zeit? Machen die erstmal ein paar Wochen Urlaub und fangen danach an die 2010er Bikes zusammen zu schrauben? Ist ja noch ne Menge Zeit bis zur Auslieferung.


----------



## vtrkalle (18. September 2009)

Ich bin nicht Kindisch (ich bin 42 Jahre alt) ich bin frustriert, ich habe nie Geld fürs warten verlangt und erwarte mir von Canyon auch keines, was ich will ist das Canyon aus seine Fehler lernt, und sich eventuell entschuldigt, obwohl davon habe ich auch nichts.
Wieso muss ich als deutschsprachiger Südtiroler, mich mit den Italienern rumärgern, ich habe das Rad in Deutschland bei einen Direktversender bestellt und möchte Reparaturen oder sonstiges in deutscher Sprache mit Canyon direkt abwickeln können. Wieso muss ich mein Rad nach Como schicken und kann es nicht direkt nach Koblenz schicken, ich musste den Versand ja selbst bezahlen, das ist nicht so wie bei euch in Deutschland, wo ihr euch nur einen Rückhohlschein zuschicken lassen könnt. Dass das so endet hätte ich mir denken können, aber nein, der freundliche Herr am Telefon hat Stein und Bein drauf geschworen, dass ich das Rad nach spätestens 3 Wochen wieder habe.  
Ist ja gut, wenn die für die Italiener ein Büro zwecks Verständigung haben, aber wenn die nicht mal einen Rahmen selber umbauen können, ist das alles für die Katz.
Wist ihr wie das ist, wenn man Woche für Woche wartet und sich freut dieses Wochenende können wir wieder trainieren und eine schöne Tour miteinander machen und dann kommt das Wochenende und wieder nichts.
Erst wenn man an die Öffentlichkeit geht, meldet sich einer und meint dann, da kann man nichts machen, die hatten Urlaub und mussten auf eine scheiß Messe, das bringt mir meinen verlorenen Sommer auch nicht mehr zurück.  aber jetzt habe ich schon seit 68 Tagen kein Rad mehr


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (18. September 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich als deutschsprachiger Südtiroler, mich mit den Italienern rumärgern, ich habe das Rad in Deutschland bei einen Direktversender bestellt und möchte Reparaturen oder sonstiges in deutscher Sprache mit Canyon direkt abwickeln können. Wieso muss ich mein Rad nach Como schicken und kann es nicht direkt nach Koblenz schicken,



Vielleicht weil du in Italien wohnst und als Lieferadresse Italien angegebn hast? Meines Wissens nach gehört Südtirol immer noch zu Italien


----------



## Bratzus (18. September 2009)

"





vtrkalle schrieb:


> Erst wenn man an die Öffentlichkeit geht, meldet sich einer und meint dann, da kann man nichts machen, die hatten Urlaub und mussten auf eine scheiß Messe, das bringt mir meinen verlorenen Sommer auch nicht mehr zurück.  aber jetzt habe ich schon seit 68 Tagen kein Rad mehr


"
Hi vtrkalle, du als als "deutschsprachiger Südtiroler" bist ja wild drauf!
Und stimmt das,war das wirklich eine Sch... Messe, hab gehört die soll recht gut sein?
Und nur weil Du dein Bike wegen Steuerrohrrisse mitten in der Bike Saison auf den langen Weg von Italien ( Südtirol) nach Koblenz schickst hast Du einen verlorenen Sommer gehabt?
Das sowas Zeit kosten kann ist für mich LOGO !
Und könntest du mal erklären wo und was denn da die "Riesen Sauerei" war? Da konnte ich deinen Ausführungen nicht folgen.
Hoffe Du hast dein Bike bald wieder und kannst evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Spätsommertag zum Radeln nutzen.
Servus  sagt Bratzus


----------



## vtrkalle (19. September 2009)

Bratzus schrieb:


> ""
> 
> Das sowas Zeit kosten kann ist für mich LOGO !
> Und könntest du mal erklären wo und was denn da die "Riesen Sauerei" war? Da konnte ich deinen Ausführungen nicht folgen.



versprochen waren maximal 3 Wochen und jetzt werden es 3 Monate, wie lange dauert bei euch der Sommer 
Meine Frau fährt mit dem WXC ziemlich erfolgreich Rennen und sie konnte seit dem 13.07. weder Trainieren noch fahren, wir haben kein zweit oder reit Bike, wie gesagt, versprochen war 3 Wochen, außerdem hat Canyon am Telefon gesagt auf keinen Fall mehr weiterfahren, sofort einschicken.


----------



## Sarcophagus (19. September 2009)

Was lernt man daraus! Nächstes Mal kein Canyon mehr kaufen,sondern beim Händler nebenan!


----------



## vtrkalle (19. September 2009)

Sarcophagus schrieb:


> Was lernt man daraus! Nächstes Mal kein Canyon mehr kaufen,sondern beim Händler nebenan!



Nicht unbedingt Canyon muss nur an seinem Servis arbeiten, die Räder sind sowieso top, schlechten Servis kann man auch bei einem Händler haben.


----------



## zodiac65 (19. September 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt Canyon muss nur an seinem Servis arbeiten, die Räder sind sowieso top, schlechten Servis kann man auch bei einem Händler haben.



Na dann ist dir wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Bratzus (19. September 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> versprochen waren maximal 3 Wochen und jetzt werden es 3 Monate, wie lange dauert bei euch der Sommer
> Meine Frau fährt mit dem WXC ziemlich erfolgreich Rennen und sie konnte seit dem 13.07. weder Trainieren noch fahren, wir haben kein zweit oder reit Bike, wie gesagt, versprochen war 3 Wochen, außerdem hat Canyon am Telefon gesagt auf keinen Fall mehr weiterfahren, sofort einschicken.



Hast doch Recht, kannst Dich ruhig aufregen! 
Klar sagt Canyon "NICHT WEITERFAHREN" (Produkthaftung), da musst du schon selbst abwägen. Und wenn man "ziemlich erfolgreich Rennen" fährt und Trainieren MUSS - da ist der Trend zum Zweitbike schon Pflicht, ein Schaden am Rahmen und aus mit lustig?
"Versprochen waren 3 Wochen" - schön wär es. Bei meinem alten TREK wurde ich damals vom örtlichen Dealer vertröstet "Mal nachfragen ob noch was aus USA kommt??"
 Aber du differenzierst schon richtig





> Nicht unbedingt Canyon muss nur an seinem Servis arbeiten, die Räder sind sowieso top, schlechten Servis kann man auch bei einem Händler haben.


Schönes Wochenende wünscht Bratzus


----------



## horstj (20. September 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> versprochen waren maximal 3 Wochen und jetzt werden es 3 Monate



Naja. Dann ist die Zusage doch bestimmt hinterlegt und Du kannst ein Satz neue Pedale mit raushandeln. In der Summe sicher kein guter Fall und der Italienische Stützpunkt von Canyon dürfte sich da auch intern einiges anhören müssen (Wenn die den Rahmen jetzt schon so lange da liegen haben). Aber: Das Fahrradgeschäft ist ein extrem saisonales und besonders bei Kompletträdern im Günstig-Bereich gibt es da durchweg Probleme kostenorientiert guten Service zu bieten. ABER: selbst im Hochpreisigen Segment sind bei solchen Garantieabwicklungen bei Premiumhändlern vor Ort 6 Wochen eher mal normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (21. September 2009)

Um hier mal ein Gegenbeispiel zu bringen:

Ich habe mir ein Torque FR 7.0 zugelegt. Bei meinen Telefonaten mit der Hotline hatte ich einmal eine Wartezeit von 30min, ansonsten hatte ich spätestens nach 5min jemand an der Leitung. Für mein Verständnis geht sowas völlig in Ordnung, bei der einen langen Wartezeit hab ich einfach mein Telefon auf Lautsprecher gestellt und hier im Forum gestöbert .
Mit der Beratung war ich absolut zufrieden, keiner der Mitarbeiter hat bei mir den Eindruck gemacht als wolle er nur schnell was verkaufen oder hätte keine Ahnung von den Sachen die er da verkauft. In der Hinsicht hab ich bei anderen Firmen schon ganz andere Sachen erlebt. Lieferzeit war mit zwei Wochen angegeben, da ich wusste das die Sparbuch-Aktion vor der Tür steht wurde mir auf meine Nachfrage gesagt ich bekomme den günstigeren Preis, falls mein Bike vor der Auslieferung reduziert wird. Aus den zwei Wochen wurden dann nur zwei Tage und vor mir stand mein neues Spielzeug. Leider jedoch mit einem verbogenen Schaltwerk und einem kleinen Kratzer im Rahmen. Kurz bei Canyon nachgehakt, Schaltwerk eingeschickt und 5 Tage später hatte ich ein neues in der Hand. Insgesamt ist mein Bike eine Woche rumgestanden (wg. Wochenende dazwischen) und in der Zeit wegen der Sparbuch-Aktion reduziert worden. Also nochmal nachgefragt ob ich einen Nachlass bekomme, da mir das Bike zwar ausgeliefert wurde, aber ja nicht fahrbereit war. Canyon hat reagiert und mir eine Gutschrift in höhe des Sparbuch Nachlasses gewährt. So bin ich gestern gut gelaunt zu meiner ersten Tour gestartet und war, nachdem ich meinen 17kg Esel knapp 900hm hochgestrampelt habe, absolut begeistert von den Fahreigenschaften auf einem richtig groben Trail.

Fazit: Ich bin zufrieden mit Canyon und wollt das zur Abwechslung auch mal im Forum stehen haben.


----------



## vtrkalle (25. September 2009)

jetzt ist schon wieder eine Woche vergangen und ich habe das Rad immer noch nicht, und zwar seit    
             75 Tage


----------



## white batman (25. September 2009)

_


----------



## white batman (25. September 2009)

_


----------



## Yossarian (25. September 2009)

Ich persönlich habe zwar kein Problem mit dem Canyon-Service, hatte aber schon länger keinen Kontakt mehr mit denen.
Als ich vor etwa 2 Jahren ein Problem hatte, wurde das prompt und zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit gelöst.
Von meinem Kumpel höre ich aber aktuell auch, daß der nie mehr was von Canyon kaufen will wegen dem unverschämten Service.
Anscheinend habens die nicht mehr nötig oder einfach zu wenig Personal dafür abgestellt.


----------



## leeresblatt (25. September 2009)

white batman schrieb:


> n



Nein, als Italiener lässt man das "n" am Ende der Wörter weg.  

Aber 75 Tage sind wirklich nicht mehr ok. Canyon sollte da mal überprüfen mit wem man zusammen arbeitet. Gerade weil die italienische Bike Gemeinde, im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern, sich für Canyon zu interessieren scheint.


----------



## white batman (25. September 2009)

_


----------



## vtrkalle (26. September 2009)

white batman schrieb:


> _



was wolltest du noch mal sagen


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. September 2009)

@ alle die hier vtrkalle widersprechen:

gehts noch? der gute Mann hat jetzt seit ewigkeiten sein Rad nicht mehr gesehen. Da braucht mann doch nix schön reden. Ich bin selber Canyon-Überzeugter Radler aber was mist ist ist mist. OK ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit dem Service und will sicher auch keine Canyon Mitarbeiter hier per Forumpost demotivieren aber in diesem Fall brauchen wir doch gar nicht diskutieren. Also denkt doch nochmal nach und sagt dann was ihr in seinem Fall machen würdet. Heee 75 TAGE!!!! da bekäme ich auch die Krise.

@vtrkalle: du hast mein vollstes Verständnis!!!

Viel Glück weiterhin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (29. September 2009)

Fischgesicht schrieb:


> @ alle die hier vtrkalle widersprechen:
> 
> gehts noch? der gute Mann hat jetzt seit ewigkeiten sein Rad nicht mehr gesehen. Da braucht mann doch nix schön reden. Ich bin selber Canyon-Überzeugter Radler aber was mist ist ist mist. OK ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit dem Service und will sicher auch keine Canyon Mitarbeiter hier per Forumpost demotivieren aber in diesem Fall brauchen wir doch gar nicht diskutieren. Also denkt doch nochmal nach und sagt dann was ihr in seinem Fall machen würdet. Heee 75 TAGE!!!! da bekäme ich auch die Krise.
> 
> ...



Eben und vor allem den ganzen Sommer lang... hier werden schon Threads aufgemacht wo andere Hersteller total runtergemacht werden, weil die zwei Wochen laenger brauchen zum Liefern... und hier ist alles okay.. Aber Canyon kann sich ja anscheinend alles erlauben..


----------



## BillGehts (29. September 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> jetzt ist schon wieder eine Woche vergangen und ich habe das Rad immer noch nicht, und zwar seit
> 75 Tage



Bei mir hat es ein halbes Jahr gedauert nachdem ich mich direkt mit dem Hersteller der Gabel in Verbindung gesetzt habe. Andernfalls würde ich heute noch warten. 

Ein Zweitbike ist für Canyonbesitzer Pflicht.


----------



## Fischgesicht (29. September 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es ein halbes Jahr gedauert nachdem ich mich direkt mit dem Hersteller der Gabel in Verbindung gesetzt habe. Andernfalls würde ich heute noch warten.
> 
> Ein Zweitbike ist für Canyonbesitzer Pflicht.




hätte nichts dagegen ein zweites Canyon zu haben 

allerdings kann das auch nicht der Lösungsansatz sein um ein zufriedener Kunde zu sein...


----------



## leeresblatt (29. September 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Aber Canyon kann sich ja anscheinend alles erlauben..



Noch können Sie es sich ja leisten, denn Kundenzulauf gibt es genug. Ist ja verständlich wenn es ein paar Wochen dauert, wegen verschicken, reparieren und zurückschicken. Aber 75 Tage oder länger ist völlig inakzeptabel, da würde nicht mal ein Zen-Mönch gelassen bleiben.


----------



## vtrkalle (29. September 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Noch können Sie es sich ja leisten, denn Kundenzulauf gibt es genug. Ist ja verständlich wenn es ein paar Wochen dauert, wegen verschicken, reparieren und zurückschicken. Aber 75 Tage oder länger ist völlig inakzeptabel, da würde nicht mal ein Zen-Mönch gelassen bleiben.



79 Tage


----------



## horstj (29. September 2009)

Hier hatte doch jemand vom Canyon Support dazu gepostet. Was hat der/die denn gesagt oder angeboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (29. September 2009)

horstj schrieb:


> Hier hatte doch jemand vom Canyon Support dazu gepostet. Was hat der/die denn gesagt oder angeboten?



das hier sonst nichts 

Hallo Herr Tappeiner,

der Rahmen ist seit 12.08.09 wieder von Koblenz auf den Weg nach Como gegangen.

Die Kollegen in Italien schrieben mir eben, dass Sie für den Umbau einen externen Radhändler vor Ort in Anspruch nehmen müssen, der Ihre Teile wieder an dem neuen Rahmen verbaut.
Dieser Händler war eine Zeit lang nicht greifbar, da in Italien der August generell wohl ein Urlaubsmonat ist und der Radhändler auch am Anfang September auf der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen war und somit den Rahmen nicht umbauen konnte.
Laut Canyon Italien, wird Ihr Rad im Moment aufgebaut und nächste Woche zu Ihnen geschickt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles

das war vor 12 Tagen


----------



## Silvia_Arno (30. September 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> das hier sonst nichts
> 
> Hallo Herr Tappeiner,
> 
> ...






Hoi vtrkalle, ich habe deine Diskussion auch ins Mtb Forum von Italien gestellt, vielleicht bring's wass. 

Eigentlich ist Annalisa von Canyon Italia aber super hilfsbereit, und präzise. 

ciao Arno



http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?p=3316891#post3316891


----------



## vtrkalle (30. September 2009)

Silvia_Arno schrieb:


> Hoi vtrkalle, ich habe deine Diskussion auch ins Mtb Forum von Italien gestellt, vielleicht bring's wass.
> 
> Eigentlich ist Annalisa von Canyon Italia aber super hilfsbereit, und präzise.
> 
> ...



danke Arno, ich wußt nicht, dass es ein Forum in Italien gibt, ich mache das hier nicht um Canyon schlecht zu machen, ich mach das um Canyon besser zu machen, für uns alle, den wer einmal ein Canyon besessen hat ist ein Überzeugungstäter, ich liebe mein XC aber die Metoden die Canyon an den Tag legt sind nicht hinnehmbar.
Grüße nach Italien: vtrkalle


----------



## vtrkalle (3. Oktober 2009)

jetzt sind es 85 Tage und wider ein Wochenende ohne dem Rad


----------



## Fischgesicht (3. Oktober 2009)

einfach nur irre!!!

mein Beileid.


----------



## Cortezsi (3. Oktober 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> jetzt sind es 85 Tage und wider ein Wochenende ohne dem Rad



Da ist der Threadtitel "riesen Sauerei" wirklich nicht übertrieben.
Auch von mir mein Beileid!

@Canyon: Da bekleckert Ihr euch wirklich nicht mit Ruhm! Was ist mit euch nur los?!


----------



## ChrisPi (3. Oktober 2009)

Italiener...


----------



## vtrkalle (3. Oktober 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Italiener...



Die Verantwortung dafür trägt Canyon, wenn sie das so einrichten


----------



## Micha ???? (3. Oktober 2009)

mein beileid


----------



## Bratzus (3. Oktober 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Die Verantwortung dafür trägt Canyon, wenn sie das so einrichten



DAS hilft Dir jetzt auch nicht weiter, klar ist CANYON in der Bringepflicht, denen hast du ja das Bike gegeben. Aber auch nur DIE können es Dir zürückbringen beziehungsweise der in Italien ansässige Händler, der das nicht geregelt bekommt.
Ich verstehe das du deinen Frust im Forum kompensierst.
Schönes Wochenende wünscht dir Bratzus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (4. Oktober 2009)

am besten du klagst dir ein Torque alpinist 2010 ein ;-)


----------



## Sarcophagus (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenns bei Canyon noch länger bei dir dauert,bekommst sicher zu Weihnachten die passenden Schneeketten Torque Edition dazu


----------



## fone (9. Oktober 2009)

hast du dich nochmal mit canyon oder den italienern in verbindung gesetzt?

hmmm.... bin schon gespannt auf das alpinist


----------



## vtrkalle (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja habe ich, ich werde das Rad Montag oder Dinstag bekommen


----------



## Fischgesicht (10. Oktober 2009)

DAS wünsche ich dir mal wirklich!!!

lass hören ob alles geklappt hat und ob alles in Ordnung ist...


----------



## fone (12. Oktober 2009)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, ich werde das Rad Montag oder Dinstag bekommen



zum ersten mal?
für mich hat sich alles so angehört, als ob du in deutschland anrufst, die dort sagen: "ist schon in italien, meld dich bei denen." du hast dich nicht bei denen gemeldet, sondern nur gewartet, weil du das rad ja nicht bei den italienern gekauft hast.


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2009)

...oder weil er kaum italienisch kann.


----------



## Flash_ (12. Oktober 2009)

oh mein gott, also 3 Monate warten ist ja schon mehr als heftig..


----------



## decline (12. Oktober 2009)

eigentlich sollte da ne entschädigung rausspringen...weil 3 monate ist schon mehr als kundenfreundlich....^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (12. Oktober 2009)

decline schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte da ne entschädigung rausspringen...weil 3 monate ist schon mehr als kundenfreundlich....^^



Hab ich gemacht 
Am Dienstag hoffe ich dass, wir das Rad endlich bekommen. Aus diesem Grund bin ich zur Einsicht gekommen, dass es wohl ohne ein Zweitrad nicht geht, denn so etwas möchte ich nicht mehr erleben.
Wir kaufen uns jetzt zwei Canyon CF 9.0 CL, Canyon ist mir als Entschädigung für den Ärger und der langen Warterei etwas entgegen gekommen.
Somit bin ich mit Canyon im reinen und zufrieden.
Fehler können wir alle machen, es kommt nur darauf an, wie man damit umgeht, beziehungsweise ob man jemanden im Regen stehen lässt oder ob etwas dagegen gemacht wird.
Sollte ich noch mal einen Garantiefall haben, schicke ich das Rad nicht nach Como sondern nach Koblenz.
Gruß: Karl


----------



## Bratzus (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi vtrkalle,
freut mich für Dich das die leidige Sache ausgestanden scheint und Dir CANYON entgegenkommt.
War eben dumm gelaufen und du dabei das Opfer.
Hoffe Ihr habt noch im Herbst genug Gelegenheit zu biken!

Beste Grüße von Bratzus


----------



## vtrkalle (13. Oktober 2009)

Heute ist ein schöner Tag, denn heute haben wir das WXC erhalten 
Zwar ist die Farbe nicht in Canadian White, sondern in Traffic White, jetzt passt die Fox Gabel in Canadian White leider nicht mehr dazu. Egal, der Rahmen wirkt schön und elegant, die Aufkleber sind überlackiert und den fehlenden Unterrohr Schutz werde ich noch reklamieren.
Soweit alles gut Gruß: vtrkalle und Annemarie


----------



## Fischgesicht (13. Oktober 2009)

Amen!


----------



## MichiP (13. Oktober 2009)

hmmmmmmm,

kaum kommen Sie einen mit ein wenig Kohle entgegen ist man wieder im reinen und alles war halb so schlimm. Zum Dank kauf ich mir noch ein zweites Bike bei dehnen da es klasse ist das mein altes jetzt eine andere Farbe hat.

hmmmmmmmm,


----------



## Surfmoe (13. Oktober 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> hmmmmmmm,
> 
> kaum kommen Sie einen mit ein wenig Kohle entgegen ist man wieder im reinen und alles war halb so schlimm. Zum Dank kauf ich mir noch ein zweites Bike bei dehnen da es klasse ist das mein altes jetzt eine andere Farbe hat.
> 
> hmmmmmmmm,



Hehe, jo.. ich würde mich auch davor hüten bei denen noch eins zu hoeln.. aber gut, dann hat man ja zwei und kann eben für 3 Monate verzichten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

es geht hier nicht um die Marke an sich, das passt schon(Preis-Leistung). Finde es ein wenig befremdend das alles irgendwie vergessen wird nur weil man ein zweites Bike vergünstigt bekommt. So wird sich beim Service nichts ändern und wenn man dann trotz eklatanter Liefer und Servicebedingungen noch ein zweites Rad mit verkauft.......naja Jammern auf hohen Niveau.


----------



## Leichtrider (16. Oktober 2009)

Kann aus aktueller eigener Erfahrung auch nur bestätigen: Räder gut, Service Mist!
Dies hat auch nichts mit "Herziehen" über, im Zweifel bemühte, Mitarbeiter zu tun, sondern ist einzig gegen das Unternehmen gerichtet.

Es kann immer mal was schiefgehen, aber das mindeste was man erwarten kann, ist das der Kunde jeweils auf dem Laufenden gehalten wird und man offen und ehrlich zum Kunden ist. Dies scheint bei Canyon leider nicht immer der Fall zu sein.

Guter, zuverlässiger Service ist auch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal kleiner, teurer Händler. Kann nur sagen, der Rose-Versand macht vor, dass es auch anders geht!


----------



## Uwe2 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich kanns kaum glauben, wie vtrkalle hier von der Mehrheit gebashed wurde. Canyon hat einen unglaublichen Mist gebaut. Punk! Ich hoffe, dass meins nie zum Service bei Canyon muss. Mir hat schon die Abwicklung nach der Bestellung meines XC 9.0SL gereicht. 
Ich prophezeie Canyon keine rosige Zukunft, denn das mit dem wirklich miesen Service spricht sich rum. Da hilft es auch nicht verständnisvoll die Situation von ein paar motivierten Mitarbeitern bei Canyon nachzufühlen. Was zählt ist das Ergebnis und das ist voll daneben. Pro verärgerten Kunden werden 10 weitere werden nicht mehr kaufen. Mal sehen, wann das nicht mehr durch unbedarfte Neukunden aufgefangen werden kann.
Dass vtrkalle schlussendlich noch zwei Räder von Canyon kauft - naja, jeder soll selbst seine Schlüße daraus ziehen...


----------



## swuzzi (20. Oktober 2009)

Was Hänschen nicht lernt ,
lernt Hans nimmer mehr!!!!!!


----------



## fone (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## scapin-biker (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab selten ein sooo doof schauendes Tier gesehen !! Genial, lol !!!


----------

